

"Hello World" in C++, compiled to x86 Assembly - charliesome
https://gist.github.com/1280582

======
greyfade
This looks like it was compiled with `-O0 -g`. It'll be a lot slimmer with
`-O1` or even `-Os`.

Edit: In fact, GCC 4.6.1 compiles it down to two function calls and some stack
operations - about 15 instructions in all.

------
dlsspy
It's significantly smaller when I do it on my machine with an optimizer.

Interestingly, g++ compiles it to the _exact_ same code if you remove all the
crap that isn't the main with the cout printing a literal string.

